# Smoking in the winter?



## Drew3308 (Dec 7, 2017)

Decided recently to get into smoking. I have not purchased my smoker and was wondering if I should wait until spring? Is it more difficult to keep the right temperature when it gets below freezing out? Or is it better because it will not overheat?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2017)

You're getting an MES.
I've used 3 different MES units over the last 9 years.
When it gets below 20° my MES units all work better than I do, so I never had a problem with them.

The bigger thing is Wind. Be nice to block the wind from at least 2, maybe 3 sides---Plywood--Tarp---Walls??

A good wind can suck the heat right out of that top vent.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2017)

OOOOPS--Sorry I didn't notice this was in the "Michigan Member's Group", but it didn't block me.

So either that isn't working or I trespassed before. :rolleyes:

Bear


----------



## cedar eater (Dec 7, 2017)

Wind will make the temperature harder to control any time of year. It's worse in Winter, but if you can minimize the wind, Winter smoking works just fine.


----------



## vivid (Dec 7, 2017)

You could create a sort of "blanket" for the smoker that you could wrap on the outside.  Something like a Welding blanket would work well.  It is true that using a smoker in the winter months is harder, especially if it's windy.  But if you're debating on whether or not to start smoking now or later, the answer is always NOW!  The advantage you have right now is the ability to cold-smoke.  Go smoke some cheese, and thank me later!


----------



## jokensmoken (Dec 7, 2017)

But of course different outdoor temps will effect your smokers internal temp and fuel requirements but as others stated it's wind more than anything.
I smoke year round.  I like winter because it's far easier to cold or cool smoke...cheese, bacon, jerky, fish in my opinion are far easier in the winter.
Ice got 15 pounds of assorted cheeses going now and tomorrow I'm doing 24 pounds of Canadian bacon then Saturday a 9 pound poork butt for a church pot luck sunday...
Then I've got 18 pound brisket that's brining for pastrami I'll smoke next weekend.


----------



## lovethemeats (Dec 8, 2017)

I love winter time smoking. Best time to do a lot of cold smoking. I've done a lot of normal smoking in the winter time also. The only thing I do not care for is the big glass on my Mes. Even in the summer you can feel the heat just coming off it.  I guess that's the draw back of wanting to stare at the food while its doing its thing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2017)

lovethemeats said:


> I love winter time smoking. Best time to do a lot of cold smoking. I've done a lot of normal smoking in the winter time also. The only thing I do not care for is the big glass on my Mes. Even in the summer you can feel the heat just coming off it.  I guess that's the draw back of wanting to stare at the food while its doing its thing.




I've used 3 different MES units (all still working Great), but on all of them nearly the whole right outside wall & about 1/3 of the top are almost too hot to touch. And those are insulated areas.

Bear


----------



## b5led (Dec 9, 2017)

First winter with the WSM 22.5.  Built  a shed for it.  It's open on the bottom and has door vents plus a chimney.  Hope all this work is for the best!  Will let you all know how it works tomorrow as it is going to be 32 with a feel like temp of 24 and an 11 mph wind.


----------



## b5led (Dec 9, 2017)

First winter with the WSM 22.5.  Built  a shed for it.  It's open on the bottom and has door vents plus a chimney.  Hope all this work is for the best!  Will let you all know how it works tomorrow as it is going to be 32 with a feel like temp of 24 with an 11 mph wind.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2017)

b5led said:


> First winter with the WSM 22.5.  Built  a shed for it.  It's open on the bottom and has door vents plus a chimney.  Hope all this work is for the best!  Will let you all know how it works tomorrow as it is going to be 32 with a feel like temp of 24 and an 11 mph wind.




That's Awesome!!:)
I Like it.
That should work Great !!

Bear


----------



## b5led (Dec 12, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> That's Awesome!!:)
> I Like it.
> That should work Great !!
> 
> Bear


I can positively say that it worked great!  I think a little to great.  Had one vent completely closed and the other 2 slightly cracked.  Held 225 for the 6 hours I smoked some baby back ribs and Italian sausage.  After the 6,  I closed the other vents and it finally died out around midnight.  Thanks for the positive like Bear!  Have a great holiday.  Happy Smoking!


----------



## miaoreo (Dec 24, 2017)

Two days ago it was 65 degrees here...  this morning it is 32.....  planning on smoking the Xmas Brisket in the Pit Boss pellet grill.   It's sunday, no chance of getting any kind of 'blanket' to insulate the grill...  Should I up the temp some?  was planning on 225-250 degrees.   Will it take longer at this outside temp?  Thanks for any advise.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2017)

miaoreo said:


> Two days ago it was 65 degrees here...  this morning it is 32.....  planning on smoking the Xmas Brisket in the Pit Boss pellet grill.   It's sunday, no chance of getting any kind of 'blanket' to insulate the grill...  Should I up the temp some?  was planning on 225-250 degrees.   Will it take longer at this outside temp?  Thanks for any advise.




I know ZERO about your Pellet Grill, however it certainly wouldn't hurt to go higher than 250° with your Smoker Temp.
Can you get to 300° ??  It won't hurt anything.
Do you have a Digital wireless Therm??  Smoke until the IT is about 200° to 205°, and check for tenderness.

Bear


----------



## miaoreo (Dec 24, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> I know ZERO about your Pellet Grill, however it certainly wouldn't hurt to go higher than 250° with your Smoker Temp.
> Can you get to 300° ??  It won't hurt anything.
> Do you have a Digital wireless Therm??  Smoke until the IT is about 200° to 205°, and check for tenderness.
> 
> Bear



Thank you Bear.. yes, I think I can get it well above 300° the dial goes up to 500°..  and yes I have a digital but not wireless :(.   Hoping Santa brings me one....


----------

